# Ornella Muti @ Der gezähmte Widerspenstige [HD-1080p, edit]



## radicio (8 Aug. 2009)

Wie immer: Ein Schnitt nur der wichtigen Szenen.




http://rapidshare.com/files/265164458/Ornella_Muti_-_Der_gezaehmte_Widerspenstige_1080p.mkv


----------



## Weltenbummler (9 Aug. 2009)

Sehr sexy.


----------



## newbie26 (9 Aug. 2009)

Sehr g..l, gefällt mir immer wieder. ich hab mir auch die Blu-Ray besorgt, leider lässt das bild zu wünschen übrig. keine aufwändige restauration oder ähnliches.
nur 1080p abgefilmt. aber Ornella ist es wert

mfg
newbie26


----------

